
USocial CEO: 'We're gaming Digg' - soundsop
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/03/usocial-digg.html
======
amvp
Seems like a good way for digg to shut these guys down is to pay for their
services for a couple of stories. Then take a look at the first 200 or so
users who digg the story - and ban them all.This isn't particularly efficient,
because of the rate usocial charges ($314 - 400 votes). But having identified
the users, digg could then look for patterns in the ip addresses, or ways the
users navigate the site, and use those patterns to identify the rest of the
usocial accounts.

It surprises me a startup like usocial gets funding in this economy (if they
did). Seems like it's an incredibly fragile business model - not only are they
relying on a third party, but it's in that third party's best interest to make
things as difficult for you as they can...

~~~
Ardit20
However, they do seem to be making loads of money. I think sooner or later we
will need to come up with an international internet law against gaming the
systems perhaps. Although I do quite like the competition, usocial hacks, digg
sorts it out and in the process gets better.

